# Appears That DBS Forums Down Due to NE Black Out



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I guess Dan's server and DBS forums is down due to massive black out covering much of North East, including NYC, NE MI, Cleveland OH area and much of Eastern Canada.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, not likely.

BTW, The only E* channel having probs is Bloomberg ch. 203, with a static slate saying "We are experiencing Technical Difficulties. Please Stand By." The odd thing is, it is not a E* slate, as it has no DISH logo in the background.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Semi-Alert: DBSForums is down!


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Power blinked in Maine about 4pm. Don't know when the blackout started.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Something like 4:16 eastern I am surprised DBSforums seems to be the only ones down that I usually visit.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Power blinked in Hartford at 4 PM, (Sounded like a big bug got stuck in the bug zapper) lights were out for about 2 - 3 seconds.

Everything came up again however the elevators were out of order. 

I work in the second tallest building in Hartford, and had to walk down from the 24th floor. 

My legs hurt.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

We had our power blink on and off here (Kalamazoo, Michigan) at about 4 PM. Now half the city doesn't have power and the 911 system is down. Just suck's because I have friend's who are in NYC right now. Suck's for them!


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

If any of you have D*(and E* if you want), did some channels go out for a short time?


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

My power is out, but im my Big Kuhuna Whole House Generator right now.

Internet is running super fast, I wonder why?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Power blinked in Hartford at 4 PM, (Sounded like a big bug got stuck in the bug zapper) lights were out for about 2 - 3 seconds.
> 
> Everything came up again however the elevators were out of order.
> 
> ...


You have my sympathies  At least you're OK.

I'm sure that Dan and DBSforums will be OK too,


----------



## DenR (Jun 6, 2003)

The CBSHD channel on Dish is out


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

music_beans the E* trouble slate does not have any logo, omly a blue background.

There was a bump here, but nothing shutdown.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

All 4 New York Networks are working on D*.

WCBS is working on E*. Don't have the others to check.


----------



## n1wbd (Mar 24, 2002)

music_beans said:


> Well, not likely.
> 
> BTW, The only E* channel having probs is Bloomberg ch. 203, with a static slate saying "We are experiencing Technical Difficulties. Please Stand By." The odd thing is, it is not a E* slate, as it has no DISH logo in the background.


Well out of the Burlington VT locals WPTZ ch 5 is off the air and WFFF ch 44 is off the air I believe their transmitters are in Upstate NY. Also WCFE ch 57 was off the air for awhile are back on. Only WCAX ch 3 and WVNY ch 22 and WETK ch33 are on.

Interesting sidenote WCAX news had a story about folks in the 2 southern most counties of VT not being able to recieve Burlington locals via satellite and are trying to get Congressman Leahy to intervene.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

WWOR, WPIX and WSBK are all on the air.

I guess the Mets will not play.
WPIX is running Fresh Prince instead.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

According to Fox 5 WNYW both the Mets and WNBA Liberty's game are canceled tonight.


----------



## Jim M (Apr 22, 2002)

DBSForums is in fact down due to the power outage. The server des have plenty of power backup however, since the site is hosted at Dan's house and there is no power there it was decided that the backup power could be put to better use in the home rather than for the server and forums. 

If anyone cares, Dan is home and other than there being no power all is well. 

We will be back online when power comes back on and things stabilize. 


- jim m


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

JohnH said:


> music_beans the E* trouble slate does not have any logo, omly a blue background.
> 
> There was a bump here, but nothing shutdown.


Well, the ones I saw in the recent past (aka: jan 03 when HITN ch 9401 broke up) It had a DISH logo in the background, and it was playing music.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DirecTV has lost the New York Majors. WCBS and the Supers are still on E*.


----------



## Jim M (Apr 22, 2002)

DBSForums.com is now up. No word on if this is temporary or not.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

John (and all) All 6 major NYC channels have been up on Dish the entire time I've been home (6pm to present EST)

What I AM having problems with is getting to my newsgroup server and to google groups.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jim M (Apr 22, 2002)

we are in fact back up now with power being restored.

Per Dan c.

http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=005286


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

WCBS CBS 2 out of New York just went off the Air, now in Color Bars saying WCBS


----------



## Hack (Aug 14, 2003)

This site is really dead! What is the cause of this power outage? Is it the new worm that's spreading over the net?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hack please see http://www.cnn.com


----------



## Hack (Aug 14, 2003)

Scott:

Oh, i bet that' the reason why all my other chat doesn't work. If NYC goes down then half of what I visit goes down as well.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Correct, its also a big reason we are so slow tonight.


----------



## Hack (Aug 14, 2003)

Dbsforums.com is now up again.
It's nice to have two sites in case one goes down.

Both sites are cool!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Glad to have you here.  :welcome:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The internet probably ran faster considering all those out of the millions that had no power did not clog the internet as bad leaving more speed and space for the rest to use it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It's amazing what happens to bandwidth when 20% of the available users are "forcibly" removed all at once.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

FYI FoxNewsChannel (360) on D* still looks like crap today....the only channel that is looking that way...BAD PQ and a slow unwatchable bottom screen crawl


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

The PQ of FNC on E* is fine.


----------

